# "Cool Hand" Luke and Jesse James (heavy)



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Since it was preety nice out today I decided to let the boys out so they could have a good time. It's been cold and they have been couped up. Well I tried to get some shots, but like normal thier blurry. I did manage to get some okay ones and there are some blurry ones too.

















































This was the after math of them playing outside for a good hour









A friend of ours came over the boys love him soooooo much this was them waiting at the door....









This is Jeese running up and down the fence with the Chiauchua (?sp) and Pomerainen. Luke doesn't get to play with them..to him they'll be food.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

They look like happy kids doing those zzoomies. LOL I love the pict at the door and the one of them cuddling. My girls send kisses to the boys.


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

Luke is such a handsome boy!!


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

they are such a cute pair those two. some of the pics you took look nice and clear. looks like the action shots get a little blury but not too bad, I have a problem getting clear shots too. I just bought this new camera and it doesn't seem to do any better than my ol point and shoot.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

a tired dog is a good dog lol. GOOD TIRED DOGS! i love the waiting at the door picture what precious pups! thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> They look like happy kids doing those zzoomies. LOL I love the pict at the door and the one of them cuddling. My girls send kisses to the boys.


Thanks Girls!!! Sending love back your way. :love2::love2:


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

dan'sgrizz said:


> a tired dog is a good dog lol. GOOD TIRED DOGS! i love the waiting at the door picture what precious pups! thanks for sharing the pictures.


They'll sleep like babies tonight.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

they look like they had some fun and seemed very interested in the pom poms lol. Looks like lunch haha.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

smith family kennels said:


> they look like they had some fun and seemed very interested in the pom poms lol. Looks like lunch haha.


Not for Jesse, For Luke i would say yea. Luke doesn't mind them when he is outside by himself but if he and Jesse are outside together he goes crazy. I think it might be the fact that Jesse can actually run up and down the fence with them and he can't (Luke is a fence jumper so he goes in the pool area where there is a 6ft fence.)


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

I know.
Don't you love it when they have a fun-filled day and want to sleep all night. LOL

I really enjoyed the pics. I'm glad that they were able to get out and play.
I loved the picture of them waiting at the door...precious!


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

That's awesome! Have you ever bred Luke?


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

they look great looks like jesse is bigger than luke now, i remeber when he was just a little chuby pup


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

wheezie said:


> they look great looks like jesse is bigger than luke now, i remeber when he was just a little chuby pup


 Believe it or not there was a time....lol I think Luke si starting to realize it now. LOl



ForPits&Giggles said:


> That's awesome! Have you ever bred Luke?


NOPE.. Luke is a virgin....lmao


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Looking good as always! I was wondering how you came up with their names. Cool Hand Luke...One of the best movies of all times.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Such beautiful dogs and they look so great together. What a great combination. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

What bloodline is Luke?


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

LOL.... Luke is Lar-San. If that is the girl in your avatar she's pretty!!!!!


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

buzhunter said:


> Looking good as always! I was wondering how you came up with their names. Cool Hand Luke...One of the best movies of all times.


Yea it was Buz. He never gave up fought till the end. Just like an APBT. 
We like having a theme as a name. I would like to ahve a female but can't coem up with a name from the past. I was thinking Billie the kid (even though he was a man) But hubby isn't diggin it.


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

> LOL.... Luke is Lar-San. If that is the girl in your avatar she's pretty!!!!!


Ok. I have never heard of that bloodline, but I am not very knowledgable about bloodlines.

AWW! Thank you!
Yes, that is my girl. 
She is my heart.
I appreciate the compliement.


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

i love your dogs


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I never get tired of seeing these two. Looking great!


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Awww Thanks reddoggy. Thanks everyone for the compliaments.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

bullybabe said:


> Yea it was Buz. He never gave up fought till the end. Just like an APBT.
> We like having a theme as a name. I would like to ahve a female but can't coem up with a name from the past. I was thinking Billie the kid (even though he was a man) But hubby isn't diggin it.


Yeah, my dog is named Courage after the cartoon "courage the cowardly dog" hahaha. I like the word though so the kids got their way. Works out nice on her.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

buzhunter said:


> Yeah, my dog is named Courage after the cartoon "courage the cowardly dog" hahaha. I like the word though so the kids got their way. Works out nice on her.


I like that name.... Usually I have to see the dog b4 i name it. Luke we decide when we picked him up. Jesse we just saw pictures and named him.


----------

